# Ble-ray player displays red specks on TOSHIBA 51H93 TV



## jmhendrix (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a Toshiba 51H93 HDTV which has a DVI input. I've connected a Samsung BD-C5500 blu-ray player to the TV using a 6ft HDMI to DVI cable. When watching blu-ray movies, red specks are displayed on the screen, which are especially noticeable in the dark areas of the screen or when a dark scene is being played in the movie. Do you think this is a problem with the player, the cable, or the TV?

:4-dontkno

Sure hope it is something that is not too expensive to replace.
Thanks


----------



## jmhendrix (Jul 23, 2010)

Got the answer. Thanks anyway.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

care to share it with us?


----------

